# " I love the TenderCrisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch..."



## VirgilCaine (Mar 27, 2005)

Does anyone recognize the tune of this song or who performs it? It's bugging me that the jingle seems so familiar. The commercial seems too corny to just be a commercial.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Does anyone recognize the tune of this song or who performs it? It's bugging me that the jingle seems so familiar. The commercial seems too corny to just be a commercial.




its hootie


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Does anyone recognize the tune of this song or who performs it? It's bugging me that the jingle seems so familiar. The commercial seems too corny to just be a commercial.




The orginal song is called Big Rock Candy Mountain.  I'm not sure who orginally wrote and did it, but I have a version done by Harry McClintock on the O Brother Where Art Though soundtrack


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The orginal song is called Big Rock Candy Mountain.  I'm not sure who orginally wrote and did it, but I have a version done by Harry McClintock on the O Brother Where Art Though soundtrack




I've read Big Rock Candy Mountain...I guess it works. Doesn't seem exactly right.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian is correct. It's an old Wobblie protest song from the Depression years or before. Maybe an old Joe Hill song.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 27, 2005)

That commercial if awful.  Hootie (aka Darius Rucker) must be close to bankruptcy to do a horrid commercial like that.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> That commercial if awful.  Hootie (aka Darius Rucker) must be close to bankruptcy to do a horrid commercial like that.




I imagine it was a nice paycheck.


----------



## Rauol_Duke (Mar 27, 2005)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> its hootie




We don't hootie and we _don't_ blowfish...


----------



## Krieg (Mar 27, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Maybe an old Joe Hill song.




Harry McClintock wrote the lyrics, not sure about the tune itself.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Mar 27, 2005)

Mie hat of that kommershal no no limat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

God, I hate that commercial. I really, really hate it. With a passion.


----------



## Torm (Mar 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God, I hate that commercial. I really, really hate it. With a passion.



I didn't like it either - until someone pointed out to me that two of the women are porn stars, and that has some people quite riled. Now I get a little twisted kick out of it.  

P.S. I went to University of South Carolina at the same time Hootie and the Blowfish were still playing local gigs in Columbia, before they made it big. I remember sitting upstairs in the Pizza Hut in the student union building, listening to them warm up for a performance they were giving later that night in the restaurant downstairs - playing "Hold My Hand." And "Hootie" is not Darius Rucker - its just part of the name of their band in general. He HATES it when people call him Hootie. I don't care if you do it, I'm just letting you know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

The only redeeming quality of the commercial are those two girls. They are H O T!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 27, 2005)

This commercial absolutely rules. Its one of the most subversive and daring things they've put on TV in ages, and I welcome it. Darius Rucker has some serious cajones for appearing in it. For once, I salute Burger King.


----------



## stevelabny (Mar 27, 2005)

as bad as this commercial is...

it isnt half as bad as

put the lime in the coke, you nut

AGGGHHHH


----------



## rom90125 (Mar 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God, I hate that commercial. I really, really hate it. With a passion.




And I hate the song in your sig.... I really, really hate it.  With a passion


----------



## raineym (Mar 27, 2005)

My gaming group has officially dubbed the sandwich the "Hootie-Burger".

Even though it's just Darius Rucker and it's chicken, but you get the point.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 27, 2005)

I agree with both extremes above - I do not like it as a commerical, but as a Marketing Professor I have to admire the risk that Burger King took in making and promoting it.  The costuming alone makes it stand out, and the use of a familiar children's song for the jingle helps a lot too.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 27, 2005)

> The only redeeming quality of the commercial are those two girls. They are H O T!




The girl at the end is Brook Burke - she used to be the host for E's Wild On.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God, I hate that commercial. I really, really hate it. With a passion.




I've found turning off the television works marvels.  If you can get rid of it all together, kudos to you.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 27, 2005)

> I've found turning off the television works marvels. If you can get rid of it all together, kudos to you.




And not be able to watch Lots?  Are you nuts?!


----------



## reveal (Mar 27, 2005)

rom90125 said:
			
		

> And I hate the song in your sig.... I really, really hate it.  With a passion




And it's really a Simon and Garfunkle song.


----------



## ssampier (Mar 27, 2005)

The bad thing is I was trying to fall asleep so I had the TV on sleep timer, then that commercial came on. Now I have Tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch dreams


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 27, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I agree with both extremes above - I do not like it as a commerical, but as a Marketing Professor I have to admire the risk that Burger King took in making and promoting it.  The costuming alone makes it stand out, and the use of a familiar children's song for the jingle helps a lot too.




That's a children's song? That's a hobo song...knife fights, eating beans cooked over the fire, leaving funny signs in fences and trees, avoiding train police...


----------



## Torm (Mar 27, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> That's a children's song? That's a hobo song...knife fights, eating beans cooked over the fire, leaving funny signs in fences and trees, avoiding train police...



Ring Around The Rosies is about The Black Plague, for cryin' out loud - and it is pretty obvious what London Bridge is about. LOTS of children's songs are about horrible things. Rockabye Baby on the treetop, and then the baby falls down - what the huh?!


----------



## Torm (Mar 27, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> And it's really a Simon and Garfunkle song.



I told him already, but he hasn't fixed his sig.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 27, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Harry McClintock wrote the lyrics, not sure about the tune itself.




This would make for an interesting research project for someone with extra time on their hands. *_looks around_*

The only thing I really know is that the song is more of a "humorous" political tract than a simple railroad song. Of course, many hobo songs are both, but I have always associated "Big Rock Candy Mountain" with radical socialistic movements. And I'm almost 100% sure it's older than Harry McClintock.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 27, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> And I'm almost 100% sure it's older than Harry McClintock.




I should probably have been a lot more specific.

Before Harry McClintock the words of the song varied constantly, as with most folk music the lyrics changed to suit the whim of the singer. Harry McClintock's version of the lyrics are the ones that are almost universally used today, and he is generally attributed as being the "official" author of the song (and he claimed as much to death).

The tune itself is possibly even older than the Big Rock Candy lyrics in any form.




			
				Torm said:
			
		

> Ring Around The Rosies is about The Black Plague, for cryin' out loud - and it is pretty obvious what London Bridge is about. LOTS of children's songs are about horrible things. Rockabye Baby on the treetop, and then the baby falls down - what the huh?!




But like many songs that may have ended up used as such, Big Rock Candy Mountain was not meant to be a children's song.


----------



## JoeBlank (Mar 27, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Ring Around The Rosies is about The Black Plague, for cryin' out loud - and it is pretty obvious what London Bridge is about. LOTS of children's songs are about horrible things. Rockabye Baby on the treetop, and then the baby falls down - what the huh?!




As long as we are clearing up misconceptions, do a quick search on snopes.com for Ring Around the Rosie.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 27, 2005)

Here's a link.

http://www.whoyoutalkinat.com/BKHootie_Long.mov

That site has a 15 second, 30 second, and 60 second version.  The 60 second version is the best.

Replace ".mov" with ".wmv" if you want to use Windows Media Player. This is Quicktime. I couldn't get the wmv to load.  Might be my Firefox, though, I don't know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I didn't like it either - until someone pointed out to me that two of the women are porn stars, and that has some people quite riled. Now I get a little twisted kick out of it.




You're twisted enough to do that.....   

I can't stand the commercial either. It's cheesier than "The Three Amigos" movie. And that was very cheesy.  :\


----------



## Mark (Mar 27, 2005)

It's surreal and hilarious, IMO.  I'd just be speculating but I think the whole thing is meant to be tongue in cheek, pseudo-subversive...hence the use of Big Rock Candy Mountain (free cigs and booze!), buxom girls dressed like a Lil' Abner version of a beer commercial (sex!), the allusions to a yellow brick road (the journey of enlightenment?), and Hootie (in an obvious call back to Cowboy Curtis from PeeWee's Playhouse).


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow the 60 second version really turned me around. 
I disliked it on the air, and as it keeps playing during the NCAA tourney I didn't have much choice but to watch it. 

Its pretty suggestive, lovely over the top obsene imagery, and the fact that the lead singer of Hootie is singing it? It won me over.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 28, 2005)

You can view the 60 second version online at the following URL: http://www.whoyoutalkinat.com/BKHootie_Long.wmv (Look on the right side of the screen under the heading "Commercial Potential." I take no responsiblity if any views represented on that website offend your delicate sensibilities, so click the link at your own risk).

I saved a copy to my hard drive. 

_edit: woah, way to completely miss the previous post._


----------



## Brain (Mar 28, 2005)

That commercial seems like a vision of a halfling promised land, especially the bacon tumbleweeds.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Mar 28, 2005)

That commercial is so campy, I've loved it since the first time I saw it. I don't watch enough TV that it's gotten old yet either. It works on SO many levels. I've watched it three more times just through the links provided.

Thanks!

-Dave


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 28, 2005)

Personally, I think more ads on TV should look like this one. It's just fun.

And, a tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch sammich sounds pretty damned good to me.  I'll have to try one.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 28, 2005)

Rotten Capitalist bastids, got to you too, die_kluge? Think I'll have to pop in a Utah Phillips cd and cleanse my soul.


----------



## Angcuru (Mar 28, 2005)

I liked the commercial the first few times I saw it.  Now it's just damned annoying.

Sounds like a tasty food item, though.

As for having porn stars in it, what of it.  They're clothed, aren't they?  Yep.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 28, 2005)

Like it or not, it's one of the most interesting and unusual commercials on TV recently. The company that produced it is http://www.cpbmiami.com/ They have some other good commercials as well. 

Burger King has been doing some odd publicity things recently. Anyone else remember this from last year?  Bizarre
http://www.subservientchicken.com/


----------



## Rel (Mar 28, 2005)

Argh!  Now I've got that song in my head!  Not the Big Rock Candy Mountain version (which I like) but the one from the commercial.

Damn You, Virgil Caine! *shakes fist*


----------



## Henry (Mar 28, 2005)

I am agreed on the surreality of above commercial - first time I saw it, I wasn't sure that I had seen it correctly - one of those, "I've got to lay off the Benadryl" moments... 



> Not the Big Rock Candy Mountain version (which I like) but the one from the commercial.
> 
> Damn You, Virgil Caine! *shakes fist*




And now you've got me thinking about having one for lunch today!

Damn You, Rel! *double-shakes fist*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2005)

I have to say I like it...Brooke Burke...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Henry (Mar 28, 2005)

I just had a Tendercrisp Bacon Cheddar Ranch sandwich for lunch and, newly-clogged arteries notwithstanding, it wasn't half bad.  I'll not be having one daily or anything, but I might settle for one once a month or so, to go with my menu of other things deliciously dangerous.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I have to say I like it...Brooke Burke...mmmmmmmm




I think what you meant to say was, "Vida Guerra...mmmmmmmmmmmm."

"There's a train of ladies comin' with a nice caboose..."


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 28, 2005)

Does anyone know who the other lovely ladies in the commercial are?

Edit:



> Vida Guerra




Ok, that's one.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 28, 2005)

I rather like the commercial simply because its got a nice, pleasant song with nobody screaming at me or any of the other jarring tricks most commercials use to try to get your attention, "sell you" and fix their product in your mind.  I don't know where the song originally came from or what it stood for and I don't really care.  I just like the fact that it isn't annoying like so many other commercials.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 28, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I rather like the commercial simply because its got a nice, pleasant song with nobody screaming at me or any of the other jarring tricks most commercials use to try to get your attention, "sell you" and fix their product in your mind.  I don't know where the song originally came from or what it stood for and I don't really care.  I just like the fact that it isn't annoying like so many other commercials.




Now that you say that... You make a good point! You don't have to watch for the joke and pay attention to it. It's like the hypnosis scene from _Zoolander_:

"Let the sound of this washed up 90's musician soothe your cares away... Watch the pornographic movie stars cavort...relaaaaaaaaaaxx....Think about what would make this moment better? A nice sandwich from Burger King..."



> Damn You, Virgil Caine! *shakes fist*
> 
> And now you've got me thinking about having one for lunch today!
> 
> Damn You, Rel! *double-shakes fist*




Everybody likes Burger King. It's an American Institution!


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## nakia (Mar 28, 2005)

Love The Boondocks.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who the other lovely ladies in the commercial are?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ok, that's one.



You have Brooke Burke - the swing

Not sure but Christina Aquala (sp or is that a look-a-like porn star  ) the one at the beginning.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, the lyrics are very racy...  

When the belly starts a rumbling and I'm jonesing for a treat, 
I close my eyes for a big surprise the tender crisp bacon cheddar ranch 
I love tender crisp bacon cheddar ranch - the breasts they grown on trees 
and streams of bacon ranch dressing flow right up to your knees 
there's tumbleweeds of bacon and cheddar paves the streets 
folks don't fudge it cause you got the juice - there's a train of ladies coming with a nice caboose 
never get in trouble, never need an excuse 
that's the tender crisp bacon cheddar ranch 
I love the tender crisp bacon cheddar ranch no one tells you to behave 
your wildest fantasies come true - Dallas cheerleaders give you shaves 
where onions make you laugh instead and french fries grow like weeds 
You get to veg all day, all the lotto tickets paid, 
there's a king that wants you to have it your way, 
that's the tender crisp bacon cheddar ranch. 
Cooooome aaaaand get it!


----------



## AuroraGyps (Mar 29, 2005)

The commercial got a "Jeers" in the Cheers & Jeers section of the current TV Guide.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Everybody likes Burger King. It's an American Institution!




Not really. They drown the Whoppers with enough mayo to kill a horse.... it's bad enough when I read one time that they had to "reinvent" themselves. Had to go find the founder to ask him how HE MADE THE WHOPPER.   That the mayo was fake, the lettuce "eh", the pickles razor thin. Their food isn't as good as it used to be. And that one time with the "new, improved" french fries that tasted like crap? PUHLEEZE!!

I'd rather stick with McDonalds for the most part as their food is usually better quality and not drowned with mayo. I like mayo but I don't want a "Mayo-wich".


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> The commercial got a "Jeers" in the Cheers & Jeers section of the current TV Guide.





*laffs*

And, frankly, I'd have to agree with them on this one.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *laffs*
> 
> And, frankly, I'd have to agree with them on this one.




Well, the only way for something to be considered subversive is if the majority of people don't like it for one reason or another, so I'd say that they succeeded in what they were attempting to do.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not really. They drown the Whoppers with enough mayo to kill a horse.... it's bad enough when I read one time that they had to "reinvent" themselves. Had to go find the founder to ask him how HE MADE THE WHOPPER.   That the mayo was fake, the lettuce "eh", the pickles razor thin. Their food isn't as good as it used to be. And that one time with the "new, improved" french fries that tasted like crap? PUHLEEZE!!
> 
> I'd rather stick with McDonalds for the most part as their food is usually better quality and not drowned with mayo. I like mayo but I don't want a "Mayo-wich".




I don't remember the last Whopper I ate having lots of mayo on it. Maybe they make them different in Archdale than in Shawlutt. 
But asking how they made the Whopper IS stupid.


----------



## Mark (Mar 29, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> ...the breasts they grown on trees...




I could see how they could get away with the rest of the lyrics (while suggestive, nothing overt), but somehow I think you might have this one wrong.  Link?



Spoiler



...and, No.  I don't mean you've misspelt "groan"...


----------



## Krieg (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd rather stick with McDonalds for the most part as their food is usually better quality.




It may taste better, but "quality food" and "McDonalds" are mutually exclusive terms.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> I don't remember the last Whopper I ate having lots of mayo on it. Maybe they make them different in Archdale than in Shawlutt.
> But asking how they made the Whopper IS stupid.





It's been at alot of the BKs I've been to, not just locally. 

And I read that article last year right at the end of Dragoncon in USA Today.

It just goes to show how far they strayed from the "original path" in their recipe. I guess they liked to glop the mayo on there because it's so :: and you need all that to get even the hint of mayo flavor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> It may taste better, but "quality food" and "McDonalds" are mutually exclusive terms.





That's my opinion. They usually don't drown their "burgers" under a pound of mayo to give them flavor.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I could see how they could get away with the rest of the lyrics (while suggestive, nothing overt), but somehow I think you might have this one wrong.  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No, he's got the quote right. They get away with it because they're showing chicken breast sandwiches.


----------



## Mark (Mar 29, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> No, he's got the quote right. They get away with it because they're showing chicken breast sandwiches.




I see.  Makes sense.  I retract my earlier request for a link, although I am admittedly no longer as interested in visiting the orchard.


----------



## Vigwyn the Unruly (Mar 29, 2005)

I love the version on the O Brother soundtrack. So I was very excited to hear it on this clever commercial. While I would never eat such a sandwich, I think the commercial is simply wonderful--very surreal.

For what it's worth, this is how I hear the lyrics:

When my belly starts to rumblin'
And I'm jonesin' for a treat
I close my eyes for a big surprise
A tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch

I love a tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch
The breasts, they grow on trees
And streams of bacon ranch dressing
Flow right up to your knees
(Right up to your knees)
There's tumbleweeds of bacon
And cheddar paves the streets

Folks don't front'ya cause ya got the juice
There's a train o' ladies comin' with a nice caboose
Never get in trouble, never need an excuse
That's a tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch

I love the tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch
No one tells you to behave (Behave!)
Your wildest fantasies come true
Dallas cheerleaders give you shaves
Red onions make you laugh instead
And french fries grow like weeds

You get to veg all day, all the lotto tickets pay
There's a king who wants you to have it your way
That's the tendercrisp bacon cheddar ranch


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 29, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> No, he's got the quote right. They get away with it because they're showing chicken breast sandwiches.





Mmm... hmm.. yeah, sure......

Fast food soft porno? You decide.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 29, 2005)

well, it seems that the add has done its job and a lot more considering this response


----------



## Krieg (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's my opinion. They usually don't drown their "burgers" under a pound of mayo to give them flavor.




Not knocking your taste. I _like_ McDonalds. It's just I'm not sure it even qualifies _as_ food...let alone good food. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> well, it seems that the add has done its job and a lot more considering this response




Ad, what ad?!


----------



## Izerath (Mar 29, 2005)

*Not so sure*



			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> The girl at the end is Brook Burke - she used to be the host for E's Wild On.




I don't think that's Brooke Burke - first off, her skin tone is way too light - BB is a hell of a lot more tan. And second, she's got brown eyes.

Now my first impression, and her voice I believe backs up my take on it too, is that the woman on the swing is Carmen Elecktra.

Anyone else see that as well?


----------



## Mark (Mar 29, 2005)

Izerath said:
			
		

> I don't think that's Brooke Burke - first off, her skin tone is way too light - BB is a hell of a lot more tan. And second, she's got brown eyes.
> 
> Now my first impression, and her voice I believe backs up my take on it too, is that the woman on the swing is Carmen Elecktra.
> 
> Anyone else see that as well?




Yup


----------



## Brain (Mar 29, 2005)

It looks like Brooke Burke to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 29, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mmm... hmm.. yeah, sure......
> 
> Fast food soft porno? You decide.



_No thanks..._


----------



## megamania (Mar 29, 2005)

I have been without TV since January but this has promise-

Sex, Adventure and food.

Porn Stars
Host for exotic nightclubs
food ....well BK is kinda like food

Hungry anyway....just not sure for whom ...er which.... er what


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I could see how they could get away with the rest of the lyrics (while suggestive, nothing overt), but somehow I think you might have this one wrong.  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here are a couple - there is a lot of stuff happening in the commerical: the mountain, the two girls licking their fingers in dipping sause.  I may be seeing things (spring guy out of control stuff) but very suggestive. 

http://www.populationstatistic.com/archives/2005/03/07/media-monday-hooties-bk-commercial/

http://sidesalad.net/archives/002147.html


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 29, 2005)

Izerath said:
			
		

> I don't think that's Brooke Burke - first off, her skin tone is way too light - BB is a hell of a lot more tan. And second, she's got brown eyes.
> 
> Now my first impression, and her voice I believe backs up my take on it too, is that the woman on the swing is Carmen Elecktra.
> 
> Anyone else see that as well?




Nope, Brooke Burke.


----------



## francisca (Mar 29, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> there's a train of ladies coming with a nice caboose



When I first heard this, I thought he said, "There's a trailer lady coming with a nice caboose"

--King of Misunderstanding Lyrics Spikey


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 29, 2005)

> I don't think that's Brooke Burke




It's definitely BB.


----------



## Mystery Man (Mar 29, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I didn't like it either - until someone pointed out to me that two of the women are porn stars, and that has some people quite riled. Now I get a little twisted kick out of it.




I thought they looked familiar!


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 29, 2005)

You know...

My family and I haven't watched any kind of broadcast televison in six years.  The longer we don't, the gladder I am that we don't.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, it seems that the add has done its job and a lot more considering this response




So you say it is the type of add that makes you stand up and take notice?

I am glad BK had the brass bearings to run an ad like this. I enjoy the commercials a heck of a lot more than the "I'm Loathing It" ****Donalds ads. BK is saying they are sexist and proud of it, not trying to lure in soccer moms like Wendys is. Until ToxicHell starts running gamer adverts "We got the moutain Dew!", BK will be my prefered advertiser.

I haven't tried the TCBCR yet, but i did wolf down the Enormous Omlet this morning. Tasty enough, though i am feeling like a milk jug of old engine oil now.


----------



## Torm (Mar 29, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I _like_ McDonalds. It's just I'm not sure it even qualifies _as_ food...let alone good food.



To put in my two cents worth: if you pay attention to what you pay for a meal at either one, you may notice that you could do just as well picking up something at least moderately better for you and usually tastier, if you take a moment to call your order in to an actual restaurant. Might even get in and out with your food faster. That's true around here, at least. 

I almost never get from BK _or_ MickyD's. If I'm really pressed for money that week - the only reason to get "fast food" IMO, especially since it is a shot in the dark whether or not the people at the drive through really _will_ be any faster  - then Arby's is usually running a 5 Roast Beefs for $5.95 special, or a Little Caesar's pizza is a whole meal for two, for $5.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll have to try one of these sandwiches. My wife hates BK, though, so it may be a while. I do like BK's new fries, though.

And I have to agree that there isn't much "fast" about fast food nowadays.

And I'm still waiting for Wendy's to bring back their smoky bacon cheeseburger. Egads, that thing was delicious!


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> And I'm still waiting for Wendy's to bring back their smoky bacon cheeseburger. Egads, that thing was delicious!




I miss the Dave's Deluxe.

The Boondocks kid had a point, the commercial felt like something that would air in japan. Heck, it was almost a scene out of the anime Cowboy Bebop's bounty hunter tv show.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 29, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I almost never get from BK _or_ MickyD's.



I don't either.  For fast food, I patronize a number of different local/regional chains like Sonic and Whataburger.  I find their food tends to taste better than anything I get from the national chains.  Tastes vary, of course, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

I do not believe that my love for BK can be expressed in words or numbers... there aren't very many in the area where we live, so I may get to eat at one once every 6 months... and when I do it is an Event - I order one of everything on the menu... and two of some things... and eat until I fear I may die.  It's grand.

I do love the new commercial, though.  Have had that damn song in my head for a week!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I don't either.  For fast food, I patronize a number of different local/regional chains like Sonic and Whataburger.  I find their food tends to taste better than anything I get from the national chains.  Tastes vary, of course, but that's my opinion.



 If you ever visit the DC area and need a good burger, I know many ENWorlders can back me up on this one, hit up Five Guys... gives In and Out Burger a run for its money.


----------



## Mystery Man (Mar 29, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I don't either. For fast food, I patronize a number of different local/regional chains like Sonic and Whataburger. I find their food tends to taste better than anything I get from the national chains. Tastes vary, of course, but that's my opinion.




I believe Sonic is a national chain.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Mar 29, 2005)

Y'know...I don't like BK's food much at all.  There burgers all have this weird soapy taste to me.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 29, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I believe Sonic is a national chain.




Nope, they advertize nationwide, but their store placment is either incompetent or intentionaly avoiding politicaly left areas. The only saving grace is that they are near major highways.

at least that is how it looks to me...
http://sites.truenorthmap.com/sonic/index.jsp


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

sonic advertises in chicago, but all of their locations (which i've never even seen) must be in the suburbs.  same with steak n' shake (those i have seen, and one is in evanston near my house).


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 29, 2005)

Suburbs? No, try southern IL.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

yeesh.  i see ads from time to time, but i don't know that a long drive is worth it.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If you ever visit the DC area and need a good burger, I know many ENWorlders can back me up on this one, hit up Five Guys... gives In and Out Burger a run for its money.





Oh wow, Five Guys Famous Burgers And Fries ROCK! We just got one in C'ville a few months ago. 

BEST. BURGER. EVER.

http://www.fiveguys.com/

I like how they tell you what town adn state the potatoes came from that are being used for the fries that day, too. A nice little thing that makes me smile.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sonic advertises in chicago, but all of their locations (which i've never even seen) must be in the suburbs.  same with steak n' shake (those i have seen, and one is in evanston near my house).



 Mmmmmm. Steak 'n Shake.... makes me want to go to GenCon RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Oh wow, Five Guys Famous Burgers And Fries ROCK! We just got one in C'ville a few months ago.
> 
> BEST. BURGER. EVER.
> 
> ...



 We've got two of them within 5 miles of our apartment (one within walking distance). It's totally awesome.


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 29, 2005)

Good burgers don't come from fast food joints.

They come served on real plates accompanied by tall beers in places more likely to have the words "pub", "tavern" or "bar & grill" in the name.

Carl


----------



## BOZ (Mar 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm. Steak 'n Shake.... makes me want to go to GenCon RIGHT NOW!




Mrs. Boz died and went to heaven when she found out there was one not 10 minutes from our house.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Mar 29, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> here are a couple - there is a lot of stuff happening in the commerical: the mountain, the two girls licking their fingers in dipping sause.  I may be seeing things (spring guy out of control stuff) but very suggestive.
> 
> http://www.populationstatistic.com/archives/2005/03/07/media-monday-hooties-bk-commercial/
> 
> http://sidesalad.net/archives/002147.html




You're not seeing things.

Did you happen to catch the "extended version" with the two cowboys reclining while the french fries "grow" behind them? Rather suggestively placed french fries. Rather suggestively "growing."


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 29, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Nope, they advertize nationwide, but their store placment is either incompetent or intentionaly avoiding politicaly left areas. The only saving grace is that they are near major highways.
> 
> at least that is how it looks to me...
> http://sites.truenorthmap.com/sonic/index.jsp



I'm surprised they're that widespread.  I had the impression they were pretty much confined to the south central part of the country.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 29, 2005)

I had Steak N Shake once when I was on a business trip up north and I didn't think it was all that great.  I'd probably rather get McDonalds or BK.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 29, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Nope, they advertize nationwide, but their store placment is either incompetent or intentionaly avoiding politicaly left areas. The only saving grace is that they are near major highways.
> 
> at least that is how it looks to me...
> http://sites.truenorthmap.com/sonic/index.jsp




Maybe all the "politically left" areas are avoid because they're feckin' COLD.

And that's bad for a drive-in restaurant.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 29, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> http://www.fiveguys.com/




Thanks CL, next time we hit D.C. we hafta stop at one of these!!


----------



## Torm (Mar 30, 2005)

MaxKaladin said:
			
		

> I had Steak N Shake once when I was on a business trip up north and I didn't think it was all that great.  I'd probably rather get McDonalds or BK.



Y'all are going to have to stop talking about Steak N Shake, or I'm going to have to get in a car and drive to a Shakey's Pizza - and that's _quite_ a drive.  I know it isn't the same place, but they sound similar enough that I can't think of one without the other.

In spite of what I said before, McDonald's would probably get more business from me if they would stabilize the McRib on their menu - or bring back the Cheddar Melt that they've had around here for about three separate weeks out of the last 16 years. Good thing I know how to make the latter one at home, or I'd go MAD. Well .... madder, anyway.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> In spite of what I said before, McDonald's would probably get more business from me if they would stabilize the McRib on their menu - or bring back the Cheddar Melt that they've had around here for about three separate weeks out of the last 16 years. Good thing I know how to make the latter one at home, or I'd go MAD. Well .... madder, anyway.




Can you bleieve McD's carried a Cuban sandwich here in Miami for about a month?

It failed.  Miserably.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> To put in my two cents worth: if you pay attention to what you pay for a meal at either one, you may notice that you could do just as well picking up something at least moderately better for you and usually tastier, if you take a moment to call your order in to an actual restaurant. Might even get in and out with your food faster. That's true around here, at least.




It's usually a matter of convenience.... I can get to a Mickey D's easier than most "actual" restaurants. 



> I almost never get from BK _or_ MickyD's. If I'm really pressed for money that week - the only reason to get "fast food" IMO, especially since it is a shot in the dark whether or not the people at the drive through really _will_ be any faster  - then Arby's is usually running a 5 Roast Beefs for $5.95 special, or a Little Caesar's pizza is a whole meal for two, for $5.




The only time I usually eat out is on game nights or the rare time I do get to go to church and go out afterwards. 

Now don't get all "Loyal Fury" on those of us who work fast food....   I'd hate to have to smack you down and make ya wish ya hadn't......   

Naah..... betcha you'd like that.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I believe Sonic is a national chain.




Yup. We've got one in town that's been there for abt 5 years.... Before then, the only one I remembered was the one we used to go to back in the mid-late 70s when we lived in Homestead, FL.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm. Steak 'n Shake.... makes me want to go to GenCon RIGHT NOW!




We've got one of those too. And there's definitely one in walking distance from gencon..... we walked there during Celebration II...


----------



## DaveStebbins (Mar 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fast food soft porno? You decide.



I like _*BOTH*_, thank you. Which might help to explain why I like the commercial so much.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 30, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Y'all are going to have to stop talking about Steak N Shake, or I'm going to have to get in a car and drive to a Shakey's Pizza - and that's _quite_ a drive.  I know it isn't the same place, but they sound similar enough that I can't think of one without the other.




I have been to a Shakey's Pizza... in Rapid City, South Dakota... it was freakin' delicious... didn't realize it was a chain... but, then again, maybe there are just lots of people named Shakey that like making pizza...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 30, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We've got one of those too. And there's definitely one in walking distance from gencon..... we walked there during Celebration II...



 Open 24 hours, too!  Perfect place for the late-night gamer when hunger strikes.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 30, 2005)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Suburbs? No, try southern IL.




chicago suburbs = southern IL right?


----------



## BOZ (Mar 30, 2005)

no... not really.  southern illinois, depending on where you're talking about specifically, is a good 3-5 hour drive for me.

unless, of course, you're suggesting that the whole rest of the state might as well be a suburb of chicago - which is probably true.


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 30, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> That's a children's song? That's a hobo song...knife fights, eating beans cooked over the fire, leaving funny signs in fences and trees, avoiding train police...



Never saw or heard the McClintock version until this thread.   We have three renditions of the song by three different artists - a 1980's cassette, 1990's video, and 2000's DVD, all of which have the following Children's version of the song:

_In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
There's a land that's fair and bright
Where the handouts grow on bushes
And you sleep out ev'ry night
Where the boxcars are all empty
And the sun shines ev'ry day
Oh, I'm bound to go where there ain't no snow
Where the rain don't fall and the wind don't blow
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains.

Oh, the buzzin' of the bees in the peppermint trees
'Round the soda water fountains
Where the lemonade springs and the bluebird sings
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains

In the Big Rock Candy Mountains
You never change your socks
And little streams of lemonade
Come a-tricklin' down the rocks
The hobos there are friendly
And their fires all burn bright
There's a lake of stew and soda, too
You can paddle all around 'em in a big canoe
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains.

Oh, the buzzin' of the bees in the peppermint trees
'Round the soda water fountains
Where the lemonade springs and the bluebird sings
In the Big Rock Candy Mountains _ 



The kids also have a toy piano songbook with the above.  My guess is that if they know the song by that version then tens of millions of other kids do as well.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 30, 2005)

I remember singing that version in elementary school.  Imagine my surprise when we saw "O Brother Where Art Thou?"


----------



## Greylock (Mar 30, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> We have three renditions of the song by three different artists - a 1980's cassette, 1990's video, and 2000's DVD, all of which have the following Children's version of the song:




Ohmigawd, it burnses the eyes, it BURNS!

Here, for those who haven't looked them up yet, are the McClintock lyrics:


_1. One evening as the sun went down
And the jungle fires were burning,
Down the track came a hobo hiking,
He said, "Boys, I'm not turning
I'm heading for a land that's far away
Beside the crystal fountain
I'll see you all this coming fall
In the Big Rock Candy Mountain
Chorus:

2. In the Big Rock Candy Mountain,
It's a land that's fair and bright,
The handouts grow on bushes 
And you sleep out every night.
The boxcars all are empty
And the sun shines every day
I'm bound to go
Where there ain't no snow
Where the sleet don't fall
And the winds don't blow
In the Big Rock Candy Mountain.
Chorus:

3. In the Big Rock Candy Mountain
You never change your socks
And little streams of alkyhol
Come trickling down the rocks
O the shacks all have to tip their hats
And the railway bulls are blind
There's a lake of stew
And ginger ale too
And you can paddle
All around it in a big canoe
In the Big Rock Candy Mountain
Chorus: 

4. In the Big Rock Candy Mountain
The cops have wooden legs
The bulldogs all have rubber teeth
And the hens lay soft-boiled eggs
The box-cars all are empty
And the sun shines every day
I'm bound to go
Where there ain't no snow
Where the sleet don't fall
And the winds don't blow
In the Big Rock Candy Mountain.
Chorus: 

5. In the Big Rock Candy Mountain,
The jails are made of tin.
You can slip right out again,
As soon as they put you in.
There ain't no short-handled shovels,
No axes, saws nor picks,
I'm bound to stay
Where you sleep all day,
Where they hung the jerk
That invented work
In the Big Rock Candy Mountain.
Chorus: _ 

And, another take on the lyrics (Burl Ives, I think):

_1. On a summer day
In the month of May
A burly bum came hiking
Down a shady lane
Through the sugar cane
He was looking for his liking
As he roamed along
He sang a song
Of the land of milk and honey
Where a bum can stay
For many a day
And he won't need any money

Chorus:
Oh the buzzin' of the bees
In the cigarette trees
Near the soda water fountain
At the lemonade springs
Where the bluebird sings
On the big rock candy mountain

2. There's a lake of gin
We can both jump in
And the handouts grow on bushes
In the new-mown hay
We can sleep all day
And the bars all have free lunches
Where the mail train stops
And there ain't no cops
And the folks are tender-hearted
Where you never change your socks
And you never throw rocks
And your hair is never parted
Chorus: 

3. Oh, a farmer and his son,
They were on the run
To the hay field they were bounding
Said the bum to the son,
"Why don't you come
To that big rock candy mountain?"
So the very next day
They hiked away,
The mileposts they were counting
But they never arrived
At the lemonade tide
On the big rock candy mountain
Chorus:

_


----------



## Greylock (Mar 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm. Steak 'n Shake....




Favorite Steak 'n Shake moment, Memphis, TN mid-'80s: Getting solidly cussed out and threatened by an exceptionally drunk Charlie Rich. _*fanboy sigh*_


----------

